# Fiddy cent



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Who the F leaves a fifty cent tip?

Why even bother?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Who the F leaves a fifty cent tip?
> 
> Why even bother?


A few weeks ago I was one ride away from hitting my bonus, so I accepted an UberX ping for a woman and her child. She had a car seat (though I doubt she installed it correctly) and it took a long time for her and her child to get in and out of the car. She only went 3 blocks.
She had her child hand me a QUARTER.
A QUARTER.
I had half a mind to roll down my window and throw it at her head.

Another time I had a ride requested by Hertz for a woman to go pick up her Mercedes from a collision repair center. At the end of the ride she handed me a handful of change (One quarter, a nickel, and some pennies). She left my car. Knowing she couldn't rate me (Hertz was the account owner), I rolled down my window and found a man that worked at the collision repair place and told him that the Mercedes lady forgot 'this' in my car and asked him to return it to her.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

What i get A LOT in the hood is...

20c tips
40c tips
60c tips 
and even the occassional.. 80c tip.

Course the meter goes in 60c increments..

$5.40

$10.20

ect...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

LOL!
They could have totally given you a $2 tip for the discount they already got.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

When living a tip I will occasionally leave 1 cent just to show that I did not forget the tip I intentionally did not think that they deserved a tip.


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> When living a tip I will occasionally leave 1 cent just to show that I did not forget the tip I intentionally did not think that they deserved a tip.


Cruel.
I've only had one or two experiences in over 50 years that would warrant such an act.
I generally start at 15% and one earns either + / - % points from there.
A penny is the ultimate insult and should only be used in extreme cases.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

i got an apple


----------

